# catch up



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

just to let you know that I've started my new job as a waitress in Picniks - I never realised how much hard work it would be. I've had various jobs in my time, a couple at managerial/executive levels, but this has been an eye opener. I thought waitressing would be easy - my feet and legs are killing me and its going to take me a long time to fully understand the complexities of the coffee machine, how to tell when the milk is going to froth in the steamer and who ordered the "full English", not to mention the pricing structure and working the till AAAAGGGHHH!! But so far I love it!!! I'm also going to be looking at ways to streamline the running of Picniks. But I need to understand it all first - including that wretched coffee machine!

Picniks also have a close allegiance, it seems with "Animals in Distress" which is a similar organisation to the one that mrypg9 works for in Estapona - a really worthwhile cause, so that kinda pleases me. In fact, they have a good secondhand bookstall in the cafe and all procedes go to AID and tomorrow night, the cafe is holding a quiz nite" to help raise awareness and funds for this organisation!!! (thats not meant to be an advert, its just I'm proud that its for a good cause!!)

So, there you have it. I have a job in spain and so far so good!!!! :clap2:

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Glad you're happy Jojo!!

Must go to bed. If you want to make sure you get a good night's sleep, try a bout of curtain shopping with your hyper active 84 year old MIL. What, you haven't got one? Don't worry, I know where you can find one!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

That's great! While it's tough work, I ADORED the "people" side of working in a restaurant. I really miss it. Your feet will get used to it - a bath always helped me after. Best of luck! 

Pesky, good luck with the suegra!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> That's great! While it's tough work, I ADORED the "people" side of working in a restaurant. I really miss it. Your feet will get used to it - a bath always helped me after. Best of luck!
> 
> Pesky, good luck with the suegra!


I think a lot of us will have done a spot of waitressing in our distant past

in my 20's I was in hotel & restaurant management - my best investment was a foot spa


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, it's exhausting. When I was a student I worked as a silver service waitress in a posh Jewish hotel in Bournemouth. It was hard work but I really enjoyed it and the other students working there were an interesting bunch - one of them was Malcolm Rifkind's brother.
One by- product was that I learnt to swear in Yiddish....
I'm glad you are enjoying your work, Jo. I meant to post you earlier to wish you luck but OH is in Glasgow so I've been i/c dog-walking and all household chores as well as ADANA events and kennel duty.
With your energy and entrepreneurial talent I foresee the opening of a second branch.....


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Quick tip from an ex Waiter/Barman. Have spare pairs of shoes at the work place and when your feet ache just change shoes, helps get through to closing time!


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

Did I miss something while on holiday, I thought you were going back to the UK?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

ShinyAndy said:


> Did I miss something while on holiday, I thought you were going back to the UK?


You certainly did!!
Read this from post 86 onwards!!
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/54570-going-back-9.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

Crikey, well done Jo! :clap2:


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Every job has upsides and downsides. The most important thing, Jo, is : you are in Spain, in the country you love and that you did not like to leave. You're still in Spain and with a stable income, I'm sure many people in the UK would be jealous  And see the benefits of a waiter job: the social side, the contacts with customers from all layers of society ...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

When I was seventeen, I was a tourist class waiter on the S.S. Canberra. From Southampton to Fremantle, Western Australia, it took 21 days. I wore through the soles of one pair of shoes.

Happy days? maybe, but I sure was knackered!

Jo Jo look after your feet,

Hepa


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

It's probably not helped by your knee probs either so take it easy and think about your posture whenever you can...

I love the 'people' part of our shop too - it's a rare day that someone doesn't cheer me up with a smile. Our customer base is probably fairly similar, at the moment it's still happy holidaymakers up here which just brightens your day!


----------

